# lining up lower rear control arm



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I removed a lower rear control arm to have the bushing changed and to paint.
I know not to remove the upper and lower at the same time.
When I got the rear bolt out, I think the axle moved backward about a 1/4 inch. This is based on the holes in the rear no longer lining up.(The front bolt was still in at this point)
Er........... How do I get the sucker back on? :confused
Probably a bad idea to use a C clamp on the bushing and the rear of the plate the arm mounts to........
thanks and thanks again


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Move or rotate the rear end so the bolts align. There is no adjustment. To replace the rear end you take the old out, put new in, move/adjust rearend to get bolts in..


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree The rearend can only go one way, put a jack under the rearend with the frame on jackstands and raise/lower to manipulate it's position. Use a tapered alignment pin or a philips screwdriver to help align the holes.

Did you go with rubber or urethane bushings btw?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Urethane.........right now the axle is on jack stands.
So if I support the car by the frame and lift the axle it will move forward?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I did mine with the rear on the ground, or a jack under the dif so you can move the rear around, then get it close and rotate or jack it so you can get the mount to align, it's just a muscle/finesse job. If the lowers are hooked up, jacking the rear should rotate the rear into position. You can also put a strap on it and ratchet it into position to get it to rotate.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Topkat said:


> Urethane.........right now the axle is on jack stands.
> So if I support the car by the frame and lift the axle it will move forward?




Good. And yes. :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah get the stands under the frame and let the pressure off the housing. then you can move it around easier.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as you're using the factory non-adjustable control arms, you needn't worry about things moving, or even removing all four control arms at the same time. That's their job - controlling the location and alignment of the rear end and there's only one position where all the holes will line up. Use jack stands to support the car by the frame rails and then feel free to "do whatever you have to" to get the holes to line up so you can re-insert the bolts. When you do, it will be correct.

Bear


----------

